# Drilled into depression



## WrenchMonkey (Feb 24, 2010)

What a bummer of a day. Was using my drill with a 1" holesaw bit and jammed it up on a nail, Tried to back out the bit and the chuck snapped off. My less than 3week old 18v Milwaukee hammer drill in my hand and the chuck and bit still stuck in the wall. I could have cried. When I bought it I decided to spend some money and get the top of the line model, Girlfriend nearly killed me when she saw the credit card bill. Long story short who makes the best 18V hammer drill. I'm sick of spending good money on powertools just to have them fall short and crap out. I've already spent almost $500 on this one and don't know if I just need to spend more or just find the right brand. P.S. If you say Hilti I just might have to shoot myself. My last name is Monkey not Rockefeller:thumbup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

My next set of cordless tools will be Makita. I've owned countless DeWalt and Milwaukee, nothing but problems.

My Milwaukee right angle drill has always been in it's case and always in my toolbox, I pulled it out a few months back and the chuck was broken off, no reason, no explanation....just broke riding around in my toolbox. 

Makita, here I come............


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> My next set of cordless tools will be Makita. I've owned countless DeWalt and Milwaukee, nothing but problems.
> 
> My Milwaukee right angle drill has always been in it's case and always in my toolbox, I pulled it out a few months back and the chuck was broken off, no reason, no explanation....just broke riding around in my toolbox.
> 
> Makita, here I come............



My set is great, no problems, better then one year of use, would not go with any other brands.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I usually get about 2 years out of DeWalt. And I beat the piss out of them. Power tools in our trade get abused, there is just no way around it. Warrenties are just ways for consumer groups to get you on mailers. I figure all those tools into my overhead and just plan on depreciating new ones every two years. People that own power tools that look showroom new after 5 years, look that way for a reason, they don't use them every day. And when they do it's generally light duty. Now your's that snapped after a few weeks, sounds like a dud. Give em' another shot and don't plan on a life long relationship.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Dewalt. Ebay is a great place to buy tools.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I've had my Dewalt kit for over 8 years. Granted I do mostly service, but still pretty impressive. I've used the hammer drill to mix mortar, drill plenty of 2 9/16 holes, plenty of 4'' holes for dryer vents etc. The chuck doesn't hold too great anymore. The sawzall is real loud, but still works fine. I'm only on my 2nd set of batteries.

Dewalt haters commence.......


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> I've had my Dewalt kit for over 8 years. Granted I do mostly service, but still pretty impressive. I've used the hammer drill to mix mortar, drill plenty of 2 9/16 holes, plenty of 4'' holes for dryer vents etc. The chuck doesn't hold too great anymore. The sawzall is real loud, but still works fine. I'm only on my 2nd set of batteries.
> 
> Dewalt haters commence.......


I've had my 18v dewalt kit for about 6 years. I purchased the extended warranty through home depot and the warranty ran out last year but not before I got 4 free batteries,sawzall and a new hammer drill from the warranty. The hammer drill going bad was my fault...i was using a large hole saw and i smelled it cooking:laughing: The sawzalls main shaft that holds the blade broke.....I think that was dewalts fault. Well worth the 650.00 I spent. Around Christmas somtimes they go on sale....and that was when I purchased my kit. 

I dont have a problem with Dewalt tools......I'm not claiming they are the best but I know they are not the worst. I'm claiming that mine worked for me and thats all.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Did the spindle snap or the set screw? I snapped the set screw in my right angle drill a month ago after many years of service when the bit got cockeyed oin the hole and I tried to back it out too. A 30 cent part later and I was back in business. Just use your 5 year warranty. Milwaukee will pay shipping for you to send it for service if need be.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

i have to say I've been pretty lucky all my dewalt's and Milwaukee's and i have had a bunch they all get stolen before they could break so now who's got the last laugh:laughing::laughing:

but all being said they take a beating and keep on drilling:thumbup:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

dewalt baby, havent had problems yet.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I have Dewalt tools back from the early 90's that still operate good. Can't find them, that's why they run so good. :blink:


----------



## WrenchMonkey (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey everyone good news. took the drill into the repair depot replacement drill is coming soon. Rep said it was just a fluke that the set screw on the shaft broke. They can't get the screw out it broke off flush so it's a new drill for me.:thumbup:


----------

